

The unheard story of David and Goliath as told by Malcolm Gladwell - jschwartz11
http://www.ted.com/talks/malcolm_gladwell_the_unheard_story_of_david_and_goliath.html

======
bdfh42
Worth it - just to hear the story told by a master story teller. Any new views
on the relative disposition of strengths - just icing on the cake.

------
xtraclass
he is a good writer but he brings unscientific arguments in pseudo-scientific
words. one should not trust his writings.

